# Xbox 360 HDMI cable SUDDENLY not working.



## Huntergonfreecs (Mar 7, 2012)

Came home from work today eager to play ME3 when - surprise! - the HDMI output on my 360 was not working. I have used the same universal HDMI cord for both my 360 and PS3 for 4 years. I checked and the HDMI for my PS3 is working fine with this cord. Less than two weeks ago I was using my Xbox 360 with the cord and it was working fine. I turned it on for the first time since then and it is not working. The original component cable (YRGB) that came with the 360 still works and I can play like that, luckily. But I don't know why the HDMI just suddenly quit. I tried a separate port on the TV; tried cleaning the port on the 360; and tried adjusting the settings back and forth while using the component cable. Nothing. Also tried the Y-R trigger reset. Nothing. Any ideas??? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

Have you tried the Xbox 360 on another TV with the same lead?

Also, have you tried a different HDMI lead?

Thanks,
-Redeye

P.S. I am envious enough of the fact that America gets to play ME3 3 days before me so don't post anything about the game itself :laugh:


----------



## Huntergonfreecs (Mar 7, 2012)

No worries, with all this troubleshooting I was only able to clear the part already shown in the demo. =P

I did try a second HDMI cable (a generic one), and once again it did not work. Unfortunately, I only have one HDTV and don't know anyone else in the near vicinity who does, so I can't test it out on another one.

Official Xbox tech support told me that the HDMI cord must be deteriorated from heat and use. I thought that seemed unlikely since, as I said, it works just fine on my PS3 and on my laptop for that matter, but he replied that the 360 has a higher transfer rate or something and therefore it's possible for it to not work on the 360 but work on other devices. That sounds fishy but I've been wrong before.

I can pony up the dough for another, official Xbox 360 HDMI cord. I just want to know if it's worth it or if I'm wasting time and money, and the real problem is the hardware itself (my 360 is an older model by the way, purchased in 2008).


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not really sure about what the Xbox tech said because that shouldn't make a difference.

I'd just stick with the HD setting of the Component lead if I was you. There is only a minuscule amount of difference in quality (not noticeable in my opinion).


----------



## Huntergonfreecs (Mar 7, 2012)

You're probably right. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Huntergonfreecs said:


> You're probably right. Thanks for the help!


No worries, if you think it is solved then you can Mark it as [solved] by using the Thread Tools menu at the top (not on mobile app however).


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

I dont know if this has any real relevance but I believe the xbox has a couple of settings which apply to HDMI only, namely refrence levels and HDMI color space, I am thinking if one of these settings was set as a mode which isnt supported, the tv may not display it. It could be worth your while to reset the display setting to see if it helps 


- Turn off your Xbox 360, wait for everything to be off (don’t have USB controller cable plugged in).
- Turn on your Xbox 360
- Once you turn on the xbox, after you hear the bong sound, hit Y and then quickly after the right trigger.
- Hold both down. You’ll hear the Xbox reboot.

^ Source: How To Reset Your VGA Resolution on the XBox 360 : chromewalker 

This may be pointless because as Redeye said, there is very little difference between component and HDMI, I personally prefer component because it works with most capture cards but the above may be worth a go if your interested.


----------



## Huntergonfreecs (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, but I actually tried that several times while on the line with the tech support guy. The Xbox definitely rebooted, but still nothing showed up on the screen. They're sending me a new HDMI cable for free just to rule out that that's the problem. If that doesn't do it, it means that there's something wrong with the actual HDMI port on the 360 itself. Oh well. =(


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive never had a HDMI cable fail on me, but I suppose it is always possible, hopefully it is the cable, console hardware problems are never nice . 

Best of luck with it!!!!


----------



## lky (Jan 5, 2013)

@Huntergonfreecs: Sorry to resurrect this old thread. I'm curious if you were able to get your video back? I have the exact same issue.


----------



## Huntergonfreecs (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope, never resolved the issue. Tried several cords, all of them new and high quality, and all functioning perfectly with my PS3. Has to be the hardware of the 360.


----------



## Lawlorlane (Jan 26, 2013)

My son was given his xmas present of his father yesterday, nice new Xbox. Well set up last night and fine, he had a hours play, he switched it off went to bed woke, woke up this morning watch tv then turned on his xbox and no picture, just saying no signal....works on other tv, component cable, hdmi leads fine as checked on other things!! well i have just been on to Xbox and a nice chap in Estonia told me that there are several tv brands that have problems running hdmi from Xbox to tv. He say LG is one of the brands, well my tv is a bush and I believe they come from same company so seems the bush isn't compatible. It's going for a repair which means he may not see it again for another 3 weeks  if I get any luck before then I will pop back and let you know!!


----------

